# Best current 1 1/8 carbon fork?



## rwbadley (Apr 13, 2002)

After an incident I will be replacing my Ouzo Pro fork. Being it is discontinued, I will need to find an alternative unless I can find an nos in the right rake etc. Any suggestions on current build quality/ ride /strength combos? I'm not too keen on the straight leg look...

Thanks

RW


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Enve makes a good fork, but they can be expensive. For cheap and light, the Ritchey WCS is a decent fork.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

ENVE makes the best fork right now. The 2.0 is not that expensive.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

a serotta fork will be similar to the Ouzo Pro but will be expensive. another alternative would be a Look fork but also expensive. you could try to find NOS on eBay.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

The Ouzo Pro is taller from the center of dropouts to the crown than most current forks, by about 5mm. May want to take this into consideration when looking for another fork.


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

Easton EC 90 and that family of forks are good, but ENVE is suppossed to be the best.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

Enve and Serotta. There is a deda fork that is nice too and trigon actually makes decent forks (Pegoretti used them on his frames for a couple of years)


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Why don't you just get another Ouza Pro? It's a good fork. If I could find one in with a 1" tube, I'd jump on it.


----------



## rwbadley (Apr 13, 2002)

pmf said:


> Why don't you just get another Ouza Pro? It's a good fork. If I could find one in with a 1" tube, I'd jump on it.


Out of production, tough to find nos.

Looking into the enve line, thanks


----------



## alexwgoody (Jul 11, 2011)

isn't there a newish 3t fork that's about the same price as the enve and Serotta forks but a little lighter? the Rigida?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

rwbadley said:


> Out of production, tough to find nos.
> 
> Looking into the enve line, thanks


I've been looking for a new 1" fork for my old titanium bike. Wound Up and Serotta both make nice forks. Neither has specs for weight though.


----------



## PSC (Mar 10, 2004)

Enve composite Dark room deal

Welcome to Enve Composites

I got one 6 months ago and really like it.


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

If you're frame is using integrated headtube, try searching for a Look HSC 5SL. Hard to come by but a great fork.


----------



## rwbadley (Apr 13, 2002)

PSC said:


> Enve composite Dark room deal
> 
> Welcome to Enve Composites
> 
> I got one 6 months ago and really like it.


Thanks, I sprung for the 2.0. After reading around a bit I found the suggestion that in exchange for the couple ounce penalty it seemed the 2.0 was a more predictable handler. 

I'll let you know how it goes

Cheers, 

RW


----------



## PSC (Mar 10, 2004)

Yup got the 2.0, and it is great. I went from and Alpha Q GS-10 with 44mm of rake to the 2.0 with 50mm of rake and the bike handles much better(72,5 HT angle). FYI, the fork come with compression plug. I order on seperately not knowing, and ENVE took it back no questions asked.


----------



## jeffme (Dec 8, 2008)

PSC said:


> Enve composite Dark room deal
> 
> www dot enve dot com/forks/2.0/darkdeals.aspx]Welcome to Enve Composites
> 
> I got one 6 months ago and really like it.


Timing is everything - thanks for the link!!!


----------

